# Rebel Mods 20700 DNA75C 3D mod



## Yas786 (23/3/18)

So just got this lovely mod the other day, just haven’t had a chance to open it up and play with it but today I finally got the time. 

First things first it’s a 3D printed mod made from nylon if I’m not mistaken. Uses a single 20700 battery and the dna75c chipset as well. 

Since first seeing it back in January I’ve been after one but couldn’t afford one at the time. But just got a nice fat bonus from work so thought now is the time. So here it is in all its glory. 

It’s very light as you would imagine, the dead rabbit rda adds quite a bit of weight in it. But very well made mod I have to say. 
It cost me close to £200 here in the U.K. but seems like 3D printed mods are going for around £100+ price tag these days. The company rebel mods/rebel vape are based in the U.K. but will ship out internationally as well. 

Only cons I can think of at the moment is the squon bottle is dire, for a mod that costs almost £200 you would think they would put a better bottle in. But I’m looking around to see if any other squonk bottles will fit. The main issue is the squonk bottle sits too far deep in the mod. Other than that I’m absolutely loving it and the fact I’ve finally got a dna75c mod haha. 

Now just waiting on evolv to release the replay update. 

Apologies for the bad photos but taken them in a hurry lol.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## Andre (24/3/18)

Stunning @Yas786! Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

